# Two Galleon Questions - Multiple NICs, Headless Config



## tragus (Dec 3, 2009)

I have Galleon running under Gentoo Linux in a VMware virtual machine. The "bare metal" is also Gentoo.

First question -- Multiple NICs
The VM has a private network between it's host and the other VMs as well as a network connection to the rest of my LAN. Thus it has two network addresses. Galleon is binding to the first one which is the VM-private address which means I can't get to it from anywhere in my LAN including, of course, my TiVo boxen. How do I tell Galleon which address to bind to?

Second Question -- Headless
The Gentoo VM has no GUI configuration at all. Not even the X libraries. Nor do any of my other Linux boxes or VMs have X installed. (Not that I don't like X, I just don't need these days.) Can I configure it without the GUI or somehow point the Windows GUI to the Linux server?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

In VMWare, click VM - Settings before you start the virtual machine. Change the Ethernet settings from Host-only to Bridged. That way it will get an address on the LAN and you can scrap the second network interface.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

tragus said:


> The Gentoo VM has no GUI configuration at all. Not even the X libraries. Nor do any of my other Linux boxes or VMs have X installed. (Not that I don't like X, I just don't need these days.) Can I configure it without the GUI


Not really, no. It's really designed to be configured by the GUI.



tragus said:


> or somehow point the Windows GUI to the Linux server?


Sure. Just add the IP address of the server as a command line option. It's in the Galleon FAQ right here.


----------



## tragus (Dec 3, 2009)

lrhorer said:


> Sure. Just add the IP address of the server as a command line option. It's in the Galleon FAQ right ...


I saw that but it wasn't clear that it would work cross-platform. That'll work 

So, I can run the Galleon server on my headless Linux box and I can run the Galleon GUI on my Windows box to configure it. I think I read somewhere else that the GUI requires that the server also be installed on the Windows box but it can be disabled.


----------



## tragus (Dec 3, 2009)

ggieseke said:


> In VMWare, click VM - Settings before you start the virtual machine. Change the Ethernet settings from Host-only to Bridged. That way it will get an address on the LAN and you can scrap the second network interface.


You misunderstand. I have two NICs on purpose. I want the private network between the VMs and the host for my NFS and other server-to-server traffic. There are some VMs that are exposed only to the others and not visible to the LAN at all.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tragus said:


> You misunderstand. I have two NICs on purpose. I want the private network between the VMs and the host for my NFS and other server-to-server traffic. There are some VMs that are exposed only to the others and not visible to the LAN at all.


OK. The only other thing I can think of is to disable the private NIC during Galleon startup. I do something like that on my main PC using devcon, but I don't have a clue if there's a Linux equivalent.


----------



## tragus (Dec 3, 2009)

ggieseke said:


> OK. The only other thing I can think of is to disable the private NIC during Galleon startup. I do something like that on my main PC using devcon, but I don't have a clue if there's a Linux equivalent.


Man... that's gross. Surely there's a way to tell Galleon which address to bind to? I would even be happy if it bound to 0.0.0.0 and listen on *all* interfaces.

I can't really shut down that interface since that's how the VM gets to its NFS mounts which includes the filesystem on which Galleon is installed. Really nasty chicken-and-egg problem there. 

Maybe I'll dig up 'redir' to shuttle packets from the public to the private.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tragus said:


> Man... that's gross. Surely there's a way to tell Galleon which address to bind to?


There probably is, but I haven't played with Galleon in years. I ran into a similar problem with early versions of Harmonium and the author added a configuration parameter to let you specify which interface was used to initialize HME.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

tragus said:


> Man... that's gross. Surely there's a way to tell Galleon which address to bind to?


You can actually do this through the GUI. 

But, in your case, if you manually edit Galleon's configure.xml file, you can add the ipaddress directive to the <server> section, like this;


```
<server title="Galleon" reload="30" port="7288" httpPort="8081" ipaddress="192.168.1.65" skin="/var/lib/galleon/skins/tivo.gln" debug="false" disableTimeout="true" menu="false"/ ... <snipped> >
```
You should be able to use the GUI on Windows to hit the server on Linux, once you have that working, to do the rest of the config.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

I have Galleon installed on a headless Linux system like the OP has, and I also do not have x server installed. I did see that it sounds like you can have the server running on a linux box and the configuration gui on a windows box. Exactly how can you "append the ip address" to the command that launches the gui in windows? I've tried to add the ip address in the target line of the shortcut, but the command is already so long that it wont allow me to type anything into it. Also I've copied the contents of that target line in the shortcut and placed it into a .bat file and added the ip address of the server to the end of that, and that also didn't work.

I'd really appreciate some help with this.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I normally run Galleon on Linux, but I have it installed on my Windows box at home so I can help troubleshoot issues like this. When I get home tonight I'll see if I can get you an answer.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, try putting this command-line into a batch file:


```
javaw.exe -classpath ..\conf\;galleon.jar;log4j-
1.2.14.jar;forms.jar;commons.jar;concurrent.jar;hibernate.jar;jdbc2_0-stdext.jar;jmdns-1.0.jar;hme-1.4.jar;hme-host-sample-1.4.jar;dom4j-1.6.1.jar;browserlauncher.jar org.lnicholls.galleon.gui.Galleon xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
```
Replace xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx with the IP address of your headless server running Galleon. Create a shortcut to that batch file, and make sure the "Start In" setting on the shortcut properties is set to "C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib" (or the proper path to Galleon's lib folder on your system).

That worked for me on my Win7 machine, I was able to connect to Galleon running on my Ubuntu box.

Good luck!


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

windracer, you are my own personal hero!

Now that I've got the service running on my linux box and I've got the ip address appended to the configuration launch command on my windows box I am still having one problem, the configuration gui times out on trying to connect to the server. The server is not running iptables so it's own firewall isn't blocking this. Just for shiggles I setup port forwarding on my router, but that hasn't helped either.

Any other ideas on what might be causing this? I remember seeing a few places that people mentioned that ipv6 needs to be turned off. Is that what might be causing this? ipv6 for me is turned on.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gyzer said:


> windracer, you are my own personal hero!


Thanks for the kind words. 



gyzer said:


> I remember seeing a few places that people mentioned that ipv6 needs to be turned off. Is that what might be causing this?


If you've got IPv6 enabled on the Linux box, it's possible the Galleon service has bound to the wrong IP address. You used to have to disable IPv6 on the box altogether, but we fixed that in 2.5.5. Check out my post a few above on how to manually edit the configure.xml file to set the IP address. Once that matches the IP you're appending to the GUI command-line, it should work.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks again for the help windracer. Sadly though that didn't work. Here is what my configure.xml looks like.


```
<configuration version="2.5.5">
<server title="Galleon" reload="30" port="7288" httpPort="8081" ipaddress="192.168.112.10" skin="/var/lib/galleon/skins/tivo.gln" debug="false" disableTimeout="true" menu="false" shuffleItems="true" generateThumbnails="false"/>
</configuration>
```
The ip address of the server is 192.168.112.10. It is the same as what is in the .bat file on my windows box. Like I said I don't have a firewall running on either my windows or my linux box.

I did restart the service after editing the confirgure.xml file.

What I'm currently getting is the galleon splash screen for about a minute or two, and then the "connecting to server" status bar window which eventually times out.

Any other ideas?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmm.

Well, let's check the log.txt file on your server and the gui.txt file on your PC (both are located in Galleon's logs directory). Maybe there's something in there that will point to the problem.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

posting this so I can post my code, stupid forums


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

and again


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry about the above posts, the forum said I had to have 5 posts to post what I need to post here.

Here is the gui log:


```
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.vm.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - user.variant=
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - hme=C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib\./../hme
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - os.name=Windows XP
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.jnu.encoding=Cp1252
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.library.path=C:\WINDOWS\system32;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Backburner\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\DivX Shared\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0;C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\sys\;C:\Program Files\Plazmic CDK 4.5\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\DLLShared\
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.class.version=50.0
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - root=C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib\./..
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.management.compiler=HotSpot Client Compiler
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - os.version=5.1
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - user.home=C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib\./..
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - user.timezone=America/Los_Angeles
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.awt.printerjob=sun.awt.windows.WPrinterJob
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.specification.version=1.6
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - file.encoding=Cp1252
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - user.name=Jared
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.class.path=..\conf\;galleon.jar;log4j-1.2.14.jar;forms.jar;commons.jar;concurrent.jar;hibernate.jar;jdbc2_0-stdext.jar;jmdns-1.0.jar;hme-1.4.jar;hme-host-sample-1.4.jar;dom4j-1.6.1.jar;browserlauncher.jar
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - logs=C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib\./../logs
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.vm.specification.version=1.0
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.arch.data.model=32
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.home=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - user.language=en
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - awt.toolkit=sun.awt.windows.WToolkit
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.vm.info=mixed mode, sharing
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.version=1.6.0_17
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.ext.dirs=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\ext;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\lib\ext
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.boot.class.path=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\resources.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\rt.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\sunrsasign.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\jsse.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\jce.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\charsets.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\classes
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - conf=C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib\./../conf
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - file.separator=\
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.vendor.url.bug=http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.cpu.endian=little
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - data=C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib\./../data
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.desktop=windows
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.cpu.isalist=pentium_pro+mmx pentium_pro pentium+mmx pentium i486 i386 i86
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Max Memory: 66650112
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Total Memory: 5177344
2010-01-15 06:27:36,000  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Free Memory: 3857192
2010-01-15 06:27:36,484 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.jgoodies.plaf.plastic.PlasticXPLookAndFeel
2010-01-15 06:27:36,484  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Server address: 192.168.112.10
2010-01-15 06:27:37,781  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Found server at: 192.168.112.10 on 1099
2010-01-15 06:27:38,890 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 127.0.1.1; nested exception is: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect: Could not get apps from server: 192.168.112.10
2010-01-15 06:27:41,828 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 127.0.1.1; nested exception is: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect: Could not retrieve current version from server: 192.168.112.10
```
Now here is the log from last night when I configured the configure.xml file on the server and restarted it. There is nothing in this log that corresponds to the same time that is in the gui's log file:


```
22:56:51,242  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
22:56:51,249  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - logs=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../logs
22:56:51,250  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.java.launcher=SUN_STANDARD
22:56:51,250  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.management.compiler=HotSpot 64-Bit Server Compiler
22:56:51,250  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.name=Linux
22:56:51,250  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.boot.class.path=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/resources.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rt.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/sunrsasign.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/jce.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/charsets.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rhino.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/classes
22:56:51,250  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
22:56:51,250  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.runtime.version=1.6.0_0-b16
22:56:51,250  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.native_library=wrapper
22:56:51,250  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.key=TzfolyR0iE_Fd06M
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.name=root
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvm.port.min=31000
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - data=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../data
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.language=en
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - apps=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../apps
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.boot.library.path=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.version=1.6.0_0
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.timezone=SystemV/PST8PDT
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - bin=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../bin
22:56:51,251  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.arch.data.model=64
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.zoneinfo.dir=/usr/share/javazi
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.endorsed.dirs=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/endorsed
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.cpu.isalist=
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.jnu.encoding=UTF-8
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.encoding.pkg=sun.io
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.separator=/
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - cache=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../data
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.class.version=50.0
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - skins=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../skins
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.country=US
22:56:51,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.home=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.info=mixed mode
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.version=3.3.9
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.version=2.6.31-16-generic
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - path.separator=:
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - javax.accessibility.assistive_technologies=org.GNOME.Accessibility.JavaBridge
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.version=14.0-b16
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.pid=25008
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvm.port.max=31999
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.java.pid=25010
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.awt.printerjob=sun.print.PSPrinterJob
22:56:51,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - hme=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../hme
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - http.agent=Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.home=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./..
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.java.library.path.1=../lib
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.library.path=/usr/share/galleon/lib
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor.url=http://java.sun.com/
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvmid=1
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.runtime.name=OpenJDK Runtime Environment
22:56:51,254  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.class.path=/etc/galleon:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jmdns-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/MHS-1.6.1-1697.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/activation-1.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/asm-1.5.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/axis.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/bananas-1.3-custom.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/browserlauncher.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/cglib-2.1_3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/commons.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/concurrent.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/derby.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/dom4j-1.6.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/forms.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/galleon.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hibernate.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-hd-0.4.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-host-sample-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/htmlparser-1.6.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/informa-0.7.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jampal-1.14.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/javazoom.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jawin-1.0.19.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jax.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jd3lib-a4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdai-0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdbc2_0-stdext.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdom-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jl1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jmdns-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/js-1.6R5.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jshortcut-0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jta-1.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/log4j-1.2.14.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/mail-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/mediamanager-videoman-0.8.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/odmg.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/saxon-8.7.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/smack.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/tagsoup-1.1.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/upcoming.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/widgets.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/wrapper-3.2.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/wrapper.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xbean-1.0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xercesImpl-2.9.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xml-apis-2.9.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/yahoo_search-2.0.1.jar
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - conf=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../conf
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.version=1.0
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.cpu.endian=little
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.os.patch.level=unknown
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.cpu.timeout=10
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.io.tmpdir=/tmp
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor.url.bug=http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.arch=amd64
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.awt.graphicsenv=sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.ext.dirs=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/ext:/usr/java/packages/lib/ext
22:56:51,255  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.dir=/usr/share/galleon/bin
22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - line.separator=

22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.name=OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM
22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - root=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./..
22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.user.home=/root
22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.disable_console_input=TRUE
22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.encoding=UTF-8
22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.version=1.6
22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.service=TRUE
22:56:51,256  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.port=32000
22:56:51,263  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Galleon Version=2.5.5
22:56:51,269  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Local IP=192.168.112.10
22:56:51,269  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Host=server
22:56:51,269  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Max Memory: 119341056
22:56:51,270  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Total Memory: 9109504
22:56:51,270  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Free Memory: 6741432
22:56:51,317  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] NetworkServerManager - Creating Database Network Server
22:56:59,181  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] NetworkServerManager - Created Database Network Server
22:56:59,190  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HibernateUtil - Initializing Hibernate
22:56:59,302  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - Hibernate 3.2.4.sp1
22:56:59,311  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - loaded properties from resource hibernate.properties: {hibernate.connection.password=****, hibernate.query.substitutions=true 1, false 0, hibernate.dbcp.whenExhaustedAction=2, hibernate.bytecode.use_reflection_optimizer=true, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxActive=20, hibernate.cache.use_query_cache=true, hibernate.jdbc.use_scrollable_resultset=true, hibernate.connection.pool_size=20, hibernate.connection.username=, hibernate.dbcp.maxActive=20, hibernate.dbcp.ps.whenExhaustedAction=2, hibernate.dbcp.maxIdle=5, hibernate.connection.driver_class=org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxIdle=5, hibernate.cache.provider_class=org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider, hibernate.dbcp.maxWait=60000, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxWait=60000, hibernate.dialect=org.hibernate.dialect.DerbyDialect, hibernate.connection.url=jdbc:derby:galleon;user=galleon;password=galleon, hibernate.query.factory_class=org.hibernate.hql.classic.ClassicQueryTranslatorFactory}
22:56:59,314  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - using bytecode reflection optimizer
22:56:59,315  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - Bytecode provider name : cglib
22:56:59,322  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - using JDK 1.4 java.sql.Timestamp handling
22:56:59,476  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Version.hbm.xml
22:56:59,476  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Version.hbm.xml
22:57:00,027  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Version -> VERSION
22:57:00,072  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Audio.hbm.xml
22:57:00,072  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Audio.hbm.xml
22:57:00,237  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Audio -> AUDIO
22:57:00,262  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Image.hbm.xml
22:57:00,262  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Image.hbm.xml
22:57:00,359  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Image -> IMAGE
22:57:00,374  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbums.hbm.xml
22:57:00,374  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbums.hbm.xml
22:57:00,471  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ImageAlbums -> IMAGEALBUMS
22:57:00,479  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbumsPictures.hbm.xml
22:57:00,479  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbumsPictures.hbm.xml
22:57:00,585  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ImageAlbumsPictures -> IMAGEALBUMS_PICTURES
22:57:00,594  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Video.hbm.xml
22:57:00,594  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Video.hbm.xml
22:57:00,758  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Video -> VIDEO
22:57:00,789  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Thumbnail.hbm.xml
22:57:00,789  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Thumbnail.hbm.xml
22:57:00,891  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Thumbnail -> THUMBNAIL
22:57:00,896  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PersistentValue.hbm.xml
22:57:00,896  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PersistentValue.hbm.xml
22:57:00,989  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.PersistentValue -> PERSISTENTVALUE
22:57:00,996  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Podcast.hbm.xml
22:57:00,996  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Podcast.hbm.xml
22:57:01,156  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Podcast -> PODCAST
22:57:01,177  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Podcast.tracks -> PODCAST_TRACKS
22:57:01,190  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Movie.hbm.xml
22:57:01,191  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Movie.hbm.xml
22:57:01,316  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Movie -> MOVIE
22:57:01,328  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Theater.hbm.xml
22:57:01,328  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Theater.hbm.xml
22:57:01,458  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Theater -> THEATER
22:57:01,461  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Theater.showtimes -> THEATER_SHOWTIMES
22:57:01,464  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Application.hbm.xml
22:57:01,465  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Application.hbm.xml
22:57:01,566  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Application -> APPLICATION
22:57:01,572  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Videocast.hbm.xml
22:57:01,573  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Videocast.hbm.xml
22:57:01,712  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Videocast -> VIDEOCAST
22:57:01,720  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Videocast.tracks -> VIDEOCAST_TRACKS
22:57:01,724  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Playlists.hbm.xml
22:57:01,724  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Playlists.hbm.xml
22:57:01,830  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Playlists -> PLAYLISTS
22:57:01,835  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PlaylistsTracks.hbm.xml
22:57:01,835  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PlaylistsTracks.hbm.xml
22:57:01,935  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.PlaylistsTracks -> PLAYLISTS_TRACKS
22:57:01,940  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ShoutcastStation.hbm.xml
22:57:01,940  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ShoutcastStation.hbm.xml
22:57:02,042  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ShoutcastStation -> SHOUTCAST_STATION
22:57:03,180  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - Using Hibernate built-in connection pool (not for production use!)
22:57:03,181  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - Hibernate connection pool size: 20
22:57:03,181  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - autocommit mode: false
22:57:03,182  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - using driver: org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver at URL: jdbc:derby:galleon;user=galleon;password=galleon
22:57:03,182  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - connection properties: {user=, password=****}
22:57:03,208  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - RDBMS: Apache Derby, version: 10.2.2.0 - (485682)
22:57:03,209  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JDBC driver: Apache Derby Embedded JDBC Driver, version: 10.2.2.0 - (485682)
22:57:03,275  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Dialect - Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.DerbyDialect
22:57:03,305  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] TransactionFactoryFactory - Using default transaction strategy (direct JDBC transactions)
22:57:03,312  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] TransactionManagerLookupFactory - No TransactionManagerLookup configured (in JTA environment, use of read-write or transactional second-level cache is not recommended)
22:57:03,313  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Automatic flush during beforeCompletion(): disabled
22:57:03,313  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Automatic session close at end of transaction: disabled
22:57:03,316  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Scrollable result sets: enabled
22:57:03,316  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JDBC3 getGeneratedKeys(): disabled
22:57:03,316  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Connection release mode: auto
22:57:03,319  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Default batch fetch size: 1
22:57:03,319  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Generate SQL with comments: disabled
22:57:03,320  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Order SQL updates by primary key: disabled
22:57:03,320  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Order SQL inserts for batching: disabled
22:57:03,320  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query translator: org.hibernate.hql.classic.ClassicQueryTranslatorFactory
22:57:03,328  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query language substitutions: {false=0, true=1}
22:57:03,328  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JPA-QL strict compliance: disabled
22:57:03,329  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Second-level cache: enabled
22:57:03,329  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query cache: enabled
22:57:03,329  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Cache provider: org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider
22:57:03,337  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Optimize cache for minimal puts: disabled
22:57:03,337  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Structured second-level cache entries: disabled
22:57:03,337  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query cache factory: org.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCacheFactory
22:57:03,363  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Statistics: disabled
22:57:03,363  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Deleted entity synthetic identifier rollback: disabled
22:57:03,364  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Default entity-mode: pojo
22:57:03,364  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Named query checking : enabled
22:57:03,498  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SessionFactoryImpl - building session factory
22:57:05,600  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SessionFactoryObjectFactory - Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
22:57:05,604  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] UpdateTimestampsCache - starting update timestamps cache at region: org.hibernate.cache.UpdateTimestampsCache
22:57:05,611  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] StandardQueryCache - starting query cache at region: org.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCache
22:57:05,657  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HibernateUtil - Initialized Hibernate
22:57:06,697  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using port 7288
22:57:06,847  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using RMI port 1099
22:57:07,067  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using PC publishing port 8081
```
The last 4 lines on the gui log file doesn't make any sense to me. It says that it found the server on the correct port and then the connection was refused by 127.0.1.1 which would point to my windows computer?

Is there maybe a problem because my Windows computer is using a 32bit version of java while the server has 64bit?

Thanks again for your help


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I found (I think) a better way to run the GUI for your headless system. Check out the gui.cmd batch file under C:\Program Files\Galleon\bin. Mine looks like this:


```
@echo off
REM
REM Run the Galleon GUI
REM
rem set JAVA_HOME=c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11
set oldclasspath=%classpath%
set classpath=..\build
set classpath=%classpath%;..\conf
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\galleon.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\widgets.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\commons.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\derby.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\dom4j-1.6.1.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\hibernate.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\jdbc2_0-stdext.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\hme-1.4.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\jdai-0.4.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\jdom-1.0.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\javazoom.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\jl1.0.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\jmdns-1.0.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\js-1.6R5.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\jshortcut-0.4.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\log4j-1.2.14.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\simulator.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\wrapper-3.2.3.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\xbean-1.0.4.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\xercesImpl-2.9.0.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\xml-apis-2.9.0.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\jampal-1.14.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\concurrent.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\jd3lib-a4.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\bananas-1.3-custom.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\forms.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\browserlauncher.jar
set classpath=%classpath%;..\lib\hme-host-sample-1.4.jar
java -Xms32m -Xmx32m org.lnicholls.galleon.gui.Galleon %1
set classpath=%oldclasspath%
```
If you replace that %1 parameter on the java command-line with the IP address of your server, that should be easier than the long command-line you were using before. I wonder if that will make any difference. I checked my own log and I can see the GUI (run on my Win7 PC) discovering the apps on the Ubuntu machine:


```
2010-01-15 19:33:26,775  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Server address: 192.168.1.65
2010-01-15 19:33:27,142  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Found server at: 192.168.1.65 on 1099
```


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Alright, I just tried replacing that %1 with the ip address of the server and still no luck. This is the last 4 lines of my gui.txt log file


```
2010-01-15 23:28:20,890  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Server address: 192.168.112.10
2010-01-15 23:28:21,937  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Found server at: 192.168.112.10 on 1099
2010-01-15 23:28:22,953 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 127.0.1.1; nested exception is: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect: Could not get apps from server: 192.168.112.10
2010-01-15 23:28:25,796 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 127.0.1.1; nested exception is: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect: Could not retrieve current version from server: 192.168.112.10
```
What are those connection refused to host errors mean?


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually now that I think of it, it seems that its java it's self on the ubuntu server that is refusing the connection.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gyzer said:


> What are those connection refused to host errors mean?


Not sure ... but it does (on the surface) seem that something is blocking the GUI from connecting to the server.

I'm reaching here, but do you have a localhost entry in your /etc/hosts file on the Ubuntu box?


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, yes I do. I just took it out. I'll check to see if that changes anything.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

I keep getting the same errors in the log. I have restarted bind and my nic to make sure that I've cleared my dns cache.

Here is the log from gui.txt


```
2010-01-16 22:34:30,421  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Server address: 192.168.112.10
2010-01-16 22:34:31,546  INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Found server at: 192.168.112.10 on 1099
2010-01-16 22:34:32,562 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 127.0.1.1; nested exception is: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect: Could not get apps from server: 192.168.112.10
2010-01-16 22:34:35,093 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 127.0.1.1; nested exception is: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect: Could not retrieve current version from server: 192.168.112.10
```
The ip address 127.0.1.1 is no longer in my hosts file and wasn't in there when I grabbed the above log file snipet. Maybe apart of Java has taken that information from the hosts file and it is being stored somewhere?

This seems to be a java problem. I've googled bits of the errors from the log files about this, but sadly I'm mostly getting java programmer information which is way over my head.

Do remember I am using a 64bit version of JRE on the server, while a 32bit version on my windows box.

Any new ideas?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, wait, I just noticed that the address in question is 127.0.1.1, _not_ 127.0.0.1 (which should be localhost). That's strange (to me).

In your /etc/hosts, make sure you have an entry for the machine itself, other than localhost. Here's a snippet of mine, for example:


```
127.0.0.1       localhost         # this server
192.168.1.65    zhaan             # this server
```
I found some stuff via Google about the RMI/java stuff specific to 127.0.1.1 (like this) and one of the suggestions was to make sure you have that second entry for the machine. So in your case it should be 192.168.112.10.

I don't think the different versions of java on the two machines matter, but that's beyond me as well.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok my host file does look like that now. It looked close to that before, but I did try it after taking out the 127.0.1.1. 

How am I sure that the server is reading that file now in its current state and not some version in a cache? I don't want to restart my server if I don't have to because it is a DHCP and a DNS server for my network. Also I'm running uShare for the moment and I don't want that to stop working. 

I did some google searches on the subject but I wasn't able to find anything specifically on that subject.

I really appreciate your help with this windracer. Honestly, for me its either I need to get this working, or I will start down the path of using mythtv or something similar.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, I restarted my server and it works!!!!!

Thank you so much windracer, I don't know what I would have done without your help.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet, glad we figured it out! Hope the rest of Galleon works for you.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Well now I cannot seem to get my Tivo to see the server. It seems that some things in the configure.xml file on the server look a little weird when they are configured with the gui on my windows box. My server is 192.168.112.10 and the Tivo is 192.168.112.95.

Here is a copy of my configure.xml file on the server:


```
<server title="Galleon" reload="20" port="7288" httpPort="8081" ipaddress="192.168.112.10" pin="40F7E1C628A367E6" password="40F7E1C628A367E6" shuffleItems="true" generateThumbnails="false" recordingsPath="&#37;2Fmultimedia%2Fmovies" mediaAccessKey="E93C90E304B01F50B45CF94126879A72" skin="C:\usr\share\galleon\skins\tivo.gln" debug="false" disableTimeout="true" menu="true"/>
<tivo address="192.168.112.95" capacity="40" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.TiVo" lastChangedDate="Wed Dec 31 16:00:00 PST 1969" name="DVR" numShows="0" path="/index.html" platform="tcd/Series3" port="80" server="DVR-A0B9.local." serviceNumber="" softwareVersion="11.0d-01-2-652" id="1"/>
<musicPlayerConfiguration class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.MusicPlayerConfiguration" player="classic" randomPlayFolders="true" screensaver="true" showImages="true" skin="" useAmazon="true" useFile="true" id="1"/>
<dataConfiguration class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.DataConfiguration" password="" username="" id="1"/>
&#8722;
<goBackConfiguration autoSubdirectories="false" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.GoBackConfiguration" conversionTool="" convertVideo="true" enabled="true" groupByShow="false" publishTiVoRecordings="true" id="1">
<paths/>
</goBackConfiguration>
<screenSaverConfiguration duration="120"/>
<downloadConfiguration CPU="1" bandwidth="1" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.DownloadConfiguration" id="1"/>
</configuration>
```
Any ideas on what might be causing the problem?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Is that the whole file, or is something missing (where the dash is)? For the most part, the file looks correct, except I don't see any apps added (like ToGo). 

What are you trying to set up? Pulling recordings off of the TiVo through the Galleon GUI? Pulling files from Galleon through the TiVo? You can also check the log.txt file (on the server) to see if there's anything in there. Also, there's a "debug" option on the server (in configure.xml) you can set to true and restart. That will generate a lot more detail in the log.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm trying to set up the music player. I'll play around with it some more and take a look at the logs.

That is the whole file. When I go to ToGo it sees my Tivo, but it seems like its trying to see the recordings on the Tivo, but I'm not sure if that should take forever to load or if that should be pretty quick. 

Also under which menu should the music player come up under on the Tivo?

Also on the Tivo, under Music and Showcase (I think thats the name) at the bottom will it show the Galleon server, just like when it shows your computer when your running the Tivo Desktop program?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The regular apps, like ToGo, Music Player, etc. should all show up under the Music, Photos, Showcases, and More menu on the TiVo. If you've enabled GoBack, your Galleon server will appear at the bottom of your TiVo's Now Playing List. I see the Music Player settings in your configure.xml, but you still need to add one of the music apps (like the Playlists or Jukebox) in order for something to appear on the TiVo.

Galleon stores all of its information (like the list of recorded shows) in a database on the server. So when you go into the ToGo app in the Galleon GUI, the list of recordings should be pre-populated. Galleon will refresh this now and then (although occasionally it will stop doing this, but a restart of the Galleon service usually fixes that). Make sure you've entered your MAK correctly, otherwise Galleon won't be able to connect to the TiVo to retrieve the Now Playing List.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Alright here is my current configure.xml file:


```
<configuration version="2.5.5">
<server title="Galleon" reload="20" port="7288" httpPort="8081" ipaddress="192.168.112.10" shuffleItems="true" generateThumbnails="false" recordingsPath="&#37;2Fmultimedia%2Fmovies" mediaAccessKey="7204901196" skin="/var/lib/galleon/skins/tivo.gln" debug="false" disableTimeout="true" menu="true"/>
<app class="org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoConfiguration" name="ToGo" shared="false" showStats="true" sort="dateLatest" id="1"/>
<app class="org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.MusicConfiguration" name="Music" shared="false" id="1">
<paths>
<path class="org.lnicholls.galleon.util.NameValue" name="music test" value="/multimedia/music/" id="2"/>
</paths>
</app>
<tivo address="192.168.112.95" capacity="40" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.TiVo" lastChangedDate="Tue Jan 19 21:38:30 PST 2010" name="DVR" numShows="15" path="/index.html" platform="tcd/Series3" port="80" server="DVR-A0B9.local." serviceNumber="" softwareVersion="11.0d-01-2-652" id="1"/>
<musicPlayerConfiguration class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.MusicPlayerConfiguration" player="classic" randomPlayFolders="true" screensaver="true" showImages="true" skin="C:\usr\share\galleon\media\winamp\metrix_metal-dream.wsz" useAmazon="true" useFile="true" id="1"/>
<dataConfiguration class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.DataConfiguration" password="" username="" id="1"/>
<goBackConfiguration autoSubdirectories="false" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.GoBackConfiguration" conversionTool="" convertVideo="false" enabled="true" groupByShow="true" publishTiVoRecordings="true" id="1">
<paths>
<path class="org.lnicholls.galleon.util.NameValue" name="Videos" value="/multimedia/movies" id="2"/>
</paths>
</goBackConfiguration>
<screenSaverConfiguration duration="120"/>
<downloadConfiguration CPU="1" bandwidth="1" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.DownloadConfiguration" id="1"/>
</configuration>
```
End of Log.txt file on server


```
06:34:14,334 ERROR [ToGoThread] Tools - javax.crypto.IllegalBlockSizeException: Input length must be multiple of 8 when decrypting with padded cipher
06:34:14,742 ERROR [ToGoThread] ToGo - java.lang.NullPointerException
```
Those two lines just keep getting repeated over and over for almost an entire page at the end of the log.txt file on the server.

Now ToGo through the galleon gui, that sees all the shows just fine, but the Tivo isn't showing anything for Music, Tivo ToGo, or GoBack.

Everytime I go to the properties section of the galleon gui, it really jacks up the first section of my configure.xml. It sets a password and a pin, even if I leave them blank, it turns my MAK into some weird key, and it changes the path for the skin. I did reset the configure.xml in the copy I pasted above.

Any ideas on why nothing is showing up on the Tivo?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gyzer said:


> Everytime I go to the properties section of the galleon gui, it really jacks up the first section of my configure.xml. It sets a password and a pin, even if I leave them blank, it turns my MAK into some weird key, and it changes the path for the skin. I did reset the configure.xml in the copy I pasted above.


I wouldn't worry about the changes the GUI makes to the server section. I don't use a PIN or password either and my server entry has those "set" and the mediaAccessKey setting doesn't match my MAK either. I believe Galleon is just encrypting those entries. In fact, if you keep changing those, it could be the cause of that repeating error about decrypting the padded cipher.

Other than that, the rest looks good. You've got valid music files (i.e., MP3s) under /multimedia/music/ right? I would try turning on debug mode (set debug="true" in configure.xml, server section, and restart) and then check log.txt to see if there's more detail.

I did notice you've got your TSN in your posts where you copied in your configure.xml. You might want to edit that out as most people like to keep those private.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks about the heads up on the serial number, didn't notice that was in there.

Alright so I let the gui encrypt that stuff and its still seeing the Tivo just fine, well in the ToGo settings. I also turned on debugging, but I'm not seeing anything that sticks out as weird. My Tivo is still not showing anything in the "Now Playing" section or the "Music, Pictures, and Showcase" section. Is there possibly something I need to do to my Tivo that might be causing the problem? Some setting or something somewhere?

Here is my current log.txt from the server:


```
00:30:30,675  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
00:30:30,683  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - logs=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../logs
00:30:30,683  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.java.launcher=SUN_STANDARD
00:30:30,683  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.management.compiler=HotSpot 64-Bit Server Compiler
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.name=Linux
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.boot.class.path=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/resources.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rt.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/sunrsasign.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/jce.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/charsets.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rhino.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/classes
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.runtime.version=1.6.0_0-b16
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.native_library=wrapper
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.key=0wjt8B1J-eeWn3w3
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.name=root
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvm.port.min=31000
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - data=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../data
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.language=en
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - apps=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../apps
00:30:30,684  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.boot.library.path=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.version=1.6.0_0
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.timezone=SystemV/PST8PDT
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - bin=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../bin
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.arch.data.model=64
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.zoneinfo.dir=/usr/share/javazi
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.endorsed.dirs=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/endorsed
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.cpu.isalist=
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.jnu.encoding=UTF-8
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.encoding.pkg=sun.io
00:30:30,685  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.separator=/
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - cache=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../data
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.class.version=50.0
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - skins=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../skins
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.country=US
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.home=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.info=mixed mode
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.version=3.3.9
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.version=2.6.31-16-generic
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - path.separator=:
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - javax.accessibility.assistive_technologies=org.GNOME.Accessibility.JavaBridge
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.version=14.0-b16
00:30:30,686  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.pid=3597
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvm.port.max=31999
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.java.pid=3599
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.awt.printerjob=sun.print.PSPrinterJob
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - hme=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../hme
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - http.agent=Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.home=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./..
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.java.library.path.1=../lib
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.library.path=/usr/share/galleon/lib
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor.url=http://java.sun.com/
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvmid=1
00:30:30,687  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.runtime.name=OpenJDK Runtime Environment
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.class.path=/etc/galleon:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jmdns-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/MHS-1.6.1-1697.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/activation-1.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/asm-1.5.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/axis.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/bananas-1.3-custom.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/browserlauncher.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/cglib-2.1_3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/commons.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/concurrent.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/derby.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/dom4j-1.6.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/forms.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/galleon.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hibernate.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-hd-0.4.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-host-sample-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/htmlparser-1.6.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/informa-0.7.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jampal-1.14.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/javazoom.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jawin-1.0.19.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jax.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jd3lib-a4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdai-0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdbc2_0-stdext.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdom-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jl1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jmdns-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/js-1.6R5.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jshortcut-0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jta-1.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/log4j-1.2.14.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/mail-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/mediamanager-videoman-0.8.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/odmg.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/saxon-8.7.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/smack.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/tagsoup-1.1.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/upcoming.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/widgets.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/wrapper-3.2.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/wrapper.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xbean-1.0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xercesImpl-2.9.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xml-apis-2.9.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/yahoo_search-2.0.1.jar
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - conf=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../conf
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.version=1.0
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.cpu.endian=little
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.os.patch.level=unknown
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.cpu.timeout=10
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.io.tmpdir=/tmp
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor.url.bug=http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.arch=amd64
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.awt.graphicsenv=sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.ext.dirs=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/ext:/usr/java/packages/lib/ext
00:30:30,688  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.dir=/usr/share/galleon/bin
00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - line.separator=

00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.name=OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM
00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - root=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./..
00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.user.home=/root
00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.disable_console_input=TRUE
00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.encoding=UTF-8
00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.version=1.6
00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.service=TRUE
00:30:30,689  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.port=32000
00:30:30,696  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Galleon Version=2.5.5
00:30:30,701  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Local IP=192.168.112.10
00:30:30,702  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Host=server
00:30:30,702  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Max Memory: 119341056
00:30:30,702  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Total Memory: 12255232
00:30:30,702  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Free Memory: 7120184
00:30:30,750  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] NetworkServerManager - Creating Database Network Server
00:30:38,737  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] NetworkServerManager - Created Database Network Server
00:30:38,749  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HibernateUtil - Initializing Hibernate
00:30:38,883  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - Hibernate 3.2.4.sp1
00:30:38,891  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - loaded properties from resource hibernate.properties: {hibernate.connection.password=****, hibernate.query.substitutions=true 1, false 0, hibernate.dbcp.whenExhaustedAction=2, hibernate.bytecode.use_reflection_optimizer=true, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxActive=20, hibernate.cache.use_query_cache=true, hibernate.jdbc.use_scrollable_resultset=true, hibernate.connection.pool_size=20, hibernate.connection.username=, hibernate.dbcp.maxActive=20, hibernate.dbcp.ps.whenExhaustedAction=2, hibernate.dbcp.maxIdle=5, hibernate.connection.driver_class=org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxIdle=5, hibernate.cache.provider_class=org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider, hibernate.dbcp.maxWait=60000, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxWait=60000, hibernate.dialect=org.hibernate.dialect.DerbyDialect, hibernate.connection.url=jdbc:derby:galleon;user=galleon;password=galleon, hibernate.query.factory_class=org.hibernate.hql.classic.ClassicQueryTranslatorFactory}
00:30:38,894  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - using bytecode reflection optimizer
00:30:38,895  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - Bytecode provider name : cglib
00:30:38,903  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - using JDK 1.4 java.sql.Timestamp handling
00:30:39,065  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Version.hbm.xml
00:30:39,065  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Version.hbm.xml
00:30:39,586  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Version -> VERSION
00:30:39,632  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Audio.hbm.xml
00:30:39,632  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Audio.hbm.xml
00:30:39,781  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Audio -> AUDIO
00:30:39,806  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Image.hbm.xml
00:30:39,806  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Image.hbm.xml
00:30:39,897  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Image -> IMAGE
00:30:39,912  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbums.hbm.xml
00:30:39,912  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbums.hbm.xml
00:30:40,018  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ImageAlbums -> IMAGEALBUMS
00:30:40,027  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbumsPictures.hbm.xml
00:30:40,027  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbumsPictures.hbm.xml
00:30:40,118  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ImageAlbumsPictures -> IMAGEALBUMS_PICTURES
00:30:40,127  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Video.hbm.xml
00:30:40,127  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Video.hbm.xml
00:30:40,285  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Video -> VIDEO
00:30:40,313  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Thumbnail.hbm.xml
00:30:40,313  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Thumbnail.hbm.xml
00:30:40,405  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Thumbnail -> THUMBNAIL
00:30:40,456  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PersistentValue.hbm.xml
00:30:40,456  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PersistentValue.hbm.xml
00:30:40,544  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.PersistentValue -> PERSISTENTVALUE
00:30:40,549  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Podcast.hbm.xml
00:30:40,549  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Podcast.hbm.xml
00:30:40,694  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Podcast -> PODCAST
00:30:40,711  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Podcast.tracks -> PODCAST_TRACKS
00:30:40,725  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Movie.hbm.xml
00:30:40,725  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Movie.hbm.xml
00:30:40,846  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Movie -> MOVIE
00:30:40,857  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Theater.hbm.xml
00:30:40,857  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Theater.hbm.xml
00:30:40,994  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Theater -> THEATER
00:30:40,996  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Theater.showtimes -> THEATER_SHOWTIMES
00:30:40,999  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Application.hbm.xml
00:30:40,999  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Application.hbm.xml
00:30:41,119  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Application -> APPLICATION
00:30:41,125  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Videocast.hbm.xml
00:30:41,125  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Videocast.hbm.xml
00:30:41,269  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Videocast -> VIDEOCAST
00:30:41,276  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Videocast.tracks -> VIDEOCAST_TRACKS
00:30:41,279  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Playlists.hbm.xml
00:30:41,279  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Playlists.hbm.xml
00:30:41,383  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Playlists -> PLAYLISTS
00:30:41,388  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PlaylistsTracks.hbm.xml
00:30:41,388  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PlaylistsTracks.hbm.xml
00:30:41,489  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.PlaylistsTracks -> PLAYLISTS_TRACKS
00:30:41,493  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ShoutcastStation.hbm.xml
00:30:41,493  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ShoutcastStation.hbm.xml
00:30:41,595  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ShoutcastStation -> SHOUTCAST_STATION
00:30:42,840  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - Using Hibernate built-in connection pool (not for production use!)
00:30:42,840  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - Hibernate connection pool size: 20
00:30:42,840  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - autocommit mode: false
00:30:42,841  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - using driver: org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver at URL: jdbc:derby:galleon;user=galleon;password=galleon
00:30:42,841  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - connection properties: {user=, password=****}
00:30:42,870  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - RDBMS: Apache Derby, version: 10.2.2.0 - (485682)
00:30:42,871  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JDBC driver: Apache Derby Embedded JDBC Driver, version: 10.2.2.0 - (485682)
00:30:42,942  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Dialect - Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.DerbyDialect
00:30:42,974  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] TransactionFactoryFactory - Using default transaction strategy (direct JDBC transactions)
00:30:42,982  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] TransactionManagerLookupFactory - No TransactionManagerLookup configured (in JTA environment, use of read-write or transactional second-level cache is not recommended)
00:30:42,983  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Automatic flush during beforeCompletion(): disabled
00:30:42,983  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Automatic session close at end of transaction: disabled
00:30:42,987  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Scrollable result sets: enabled
00:30:42,987  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JDBC3 getGeneratedKeys(): disabled
00:30:42,987  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Connection release mode: auto
00:30:42,990  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Default batch fetch size: 1
00:30:42,991  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Generate SQL with comments: disabled
00:30:42,991  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Order SQL updates by primary key: disabled
00:30:42,991  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Order SQL inserts for batching: disabled
00:30:42,991  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query translator: org.hibernate.hql.classic.ClassicQueryTranslatorFactory
00:30:43,001  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query language substitutions: {false=0, true=1}
00:30:43,001  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JPA-QL strict compliance: disabled
00:30:43,001  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Second-level cache: enabled
00:30:43,001  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query cache: enabled
00:30:43,001  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Cache provider: org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider
00:30:43,010  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Optimize cache for minimal puts: disabled
00:30:43,010  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Structured second-level cache entries: disabled
00:30:43,011  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query cache factory: org.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCacheFactory
00:30:43,039  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Statistics: disabled
00:30:43,039  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Deleted entity synthetic identifier rollback: disabled
00:30:43,040  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Default entity-mode: pojo
00:30:43,040  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Named query checking : enabled
00:30:43,193  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SessionFactoryImpl - building session factory
00:30:45,314  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SessionFactoryObjectFactory - Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
00:30:45,318  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] UpdateTimestampsCache - starting update timestamps cache at region: org.hibernate.cache.UpdateTimestampsCache
00:30:45,325  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] StandardQueryCache - starting query cache at region: org.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCache
00:30:45,387  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HibernateUtil - Initialized Hibernate
00:30:46,615  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using port 7288
00:30:47,067 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] TiVoListener - Interface: /192.168.112.10
00:30:47,110  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
00:30:47,111  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
00:30:47,111  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
00:30:47,111  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
00:30:47,111  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - MDNS: http://192.168.112.10:7288/Galleon/
00:30:52,153 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - tivos=1
00:30:52,155 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - getRecordings: 1
00:30:52,155 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - mServerConfiguration.getMediaAccessKey()=32
00:30:52,241 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - findAvailablePort: 1099
00:30:52,242 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Trying port 1099
00:30:52,243  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using RMI port 1099
00:30:52,697 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - findAvailablePort: 8081
00:30:52,697 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Trying port 8081
00:30:52,707  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using PC publishing port 8081
00:30:52,769 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] VideoServer - Canceling all GoBack published locations
00:30:52,769 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] VideoServer - Publish via bonjour: /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&amp;Container=GalleonRecordings
00:30:52,943 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=20&AnchorOffset=0
00:30:55,497 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - lastChangedDate=Wed Jan 20 21:12:56 PST 2010
00:30:55,498 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getLastChangedDate()=Wed Jan 20 21:12:56 PST 2010
00:30:55,498 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - total=57
00:30:55,498 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getNumShows()=17
00:30:55,498 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 1 of 57
00:30:55,501 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 2 of 57
00:30:55,502 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 3 of 57
00:30:55,503 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 4 of 57
00:30:55,504 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 5 of 57
00:30:55,505 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 6 of 57
00:30:55,506 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 7 of 57
00:30:55,507 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 8 of 57
00:30:55,508 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 9 of 57
00:30:55,509 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 10 of 57
00:30:55,510 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 11 of 57
00:30:55,511 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 12 of 57
00:30:55,512 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 13 of 57
00:30:55,513 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 14 of 57
00:30:55,514 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 15 of 57
00:30:55,515 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 16 of 57
00:30:55,516 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 17 of 57
00:30:55,517 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 18 of 57
00:30:55,518 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 19 of 57
00:30:55,519 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 20 of 57
00:30:55,620 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=20&AnchorOffset=20
00:30:57,788 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] VideoServer - Publish via bonjour: /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&amp;Container=GalleonExtra/Videos
00:30:58,135 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - lastChangedDate=Wed Jan 20 21:12:56 PST 2010
00:30:58,135 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getLastChangedDate()=Wed Jan 20 21:12:56 PST 2010
00:30:58,135 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - total=57
00:30:58,135 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getNumShows()=20
00:30:58,135 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 21 of 57
00:30:58,136 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 22 of 57
00:30:58,136 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 23 of 57
00:30:58,137 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 24 of 57
00:30:58,138 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 25 of 57
00:30:58,138 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 26 of 57
00:30:58,139 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 27 of 57
00:30:58,140 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 28 of 57
00:30:58,140 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 29 of 57
00:30:58,141 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 30 of 57
00:30:58,142 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 31 of 57
00:30:58,143 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 32 of 57
00:30:58,144 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 33 of 57
00:30:58,145 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 34 of 57
00:30:58,146 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 35 of 57
00:30:58,146 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 36 of 57
00:30:58,147 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 37 of 57
00:30:58,148 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 38 of 57
00:30:58,150 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 39 of 57
00:30:58,151 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 40 of 57
00:30:58,252 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=20&AnchorOffset=40
00:31:00,367 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Server schedule long term: [email protected] for 720
00:31:00,368 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Server schedule data: [email protected] for 1440
00:31:00,369 DEBUG [Timer-3] ReloadTask - ReloadTask run:
00:31:00,389 DEBUG [Thread-18] Users - updateApplications: 
00:31:00,760 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - lastChangedDate=Wed Jan 20 21:12:56 PST 2010
00:31:00,760 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getLastChangedDate()=Wed Jan 20 21:12:56 PST 2010
00:31:00,760 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - total=57
00:31:00,760 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getNumShows()=20
00:31:00,760 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 41 of 57
00:31:00,761 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 42 of 57
00:31:00,762 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 43 of 57
00:31:00,762 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 44 of 57
00:31:00,763 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 45 of 57
00:31:00,764 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 46 of 57
00:31:00,765 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 47 of 57
00:31:00,765 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 48 of 57
00:31:00,766 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 49 of 57
00:31:00,767 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 50 of 57
00:31:00,767 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 51 of 57
00:31:00,768 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 52 of 57
00:31:00,769 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 53 of 57
00:31:00,770 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 54 of 57
00:31:00,770 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 55 of 57
00:31:00,771 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 56 of 57
00:31:00,772 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 57 of 57
00:31:30,367 DEBUG [Timer-1] ReloadTask - ReloadTask run:
00:31:30,368 DEBUG [Thread-19] Movies - Movies
00:31:46,310 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - downloaded.size()=57
00:43:03,865  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.112.92 /galleon HTTP GET - 404 - no application for: /galleon
00:43:03,880  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.112.92 /favicon.ico HTTP GET - 404 - no application for: /favicon.ico
00:43:06,878  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - 192.168.112.92 /favicon.ico HTTP GET - 404 - no application for: /favicon.ico
```
Here is my current configure.xml file:


```
<configuration version="2.5.5">
<server title="Galleon" reload="20" port="7288" httpPort="8081" ipaddress="192.168.112.10" pin="40F7E1C628A367E6" password="40F7E1C628A367E6" shuffleItems="true" generateThumbnails="false" recordingsPath="%2Fmultimedia%2Fmovies" mediaAccessKey="E93C90E304B01F50B45CF94126879A72" skin="/var/lib/galleon/skins/tivo.gln" debug="true" disableTimeout="true" menu="true"/>
<app class="org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoConfiguration" name="ToGo" shared="true" showStats="true" sort="dateLatest" id="1"/>
&#8722;
<app class="org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.MusicConfiguration" name="Music" shared="true" id="1">
&#8722;
<paths>
<path class="org.lnicholls.galleon.util.NameValue" name="music test" value="/multimedia/music/" id="2"/>
</paths>
</app>
<app city="Carlsbad" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.MoviesConfiguration" id="" name="Movies" shared="true" state="CA" zip="92010"/>
<tivo address="192.168.112.95" capacity="40" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.TiVo" lastChangedDate="Wed Jan 20 21:12:56 PST 2010" name="DVR" numShows="17" path="/index.html" platform="tcd/Series3" port="80" server="DVR-A0B9.local." serviceNumber="" softwareVersion="11.0d-01-2-652" id="1"/>
<musicPlayerConfiguration class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.MusicPlayerConfiguration" player="classic" randomPlayFolders="true" screensaver="true" showImages="true" skin="C:\usr\share\galleon\media\winamp\metrix_metal-dream.wsz" useAmazon="true" useFile="true" id="1"/>
<dataConfiguration class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.DataConfiguration" password="" username="" id="1"/>
&#8722;
<goBackConfiguration autoSubdirectories="false" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.GoBackConfiguration" conversionTool="" convertVideo="false" enabled="true" groupByShow="true" publishTiVoRecordings="true" id="1">
&#8722;
<paths>
<path class="org.lnicholls.galleon.util.NameValue" name="Videos" value="/multimedia/movies" id="2"/>
</paths>
</goBackConfiguration>
<screenSaverConfiguration duration="120"/>
<downloadConfiguration CPU="1" bandwidth="1" class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.DownloadConfiguration" id="1"/>
</configuration>
```
I threw in the "Movies" app, thinking it would have less settings to possibly mess up.

Anything looking out of the ordinary?

Also what does the share option mean on some of the apps in Galleon?

Thanks again so much for your help, I hope I'm not becoming annoying to you lol.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gyzer said:


> Anything looking out of the ordinary?


Nope, it all looks good. I can see the ToGo app retrieving the Now Playing List from your TiVo, which is why you can see it in the Galleon GUI. I see no attempted connections from your TiVo though (obviously, since it's not working).

So, two more things I can think of:

- there's a setting on the TiVo, I think under the Music, Photos, Showcases menu called "enable home network applications" or something like that. you need to enable that if you haven't already

- Galleon is using mDNS/Bonjour to publish its apps ... your router could be filtering Bonjour traffic (see example here), so check the settings to make sure things like "multicast" are enabled.



> Also what does the share option mean on some of the apps in Galleon?


It allows you to "publish" those Galleon apps over the internet to let other people with TiVos access those apps. Personally, I've never messed with it.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

I have enabled home network applications. There is alot of stuff in there by default though. I have also tried manually adding in my server from the Tivo and that does nothing. I've done alot of research today on bonjour and mdns. The server that Galleon is running on is also my DHCP and my DNS server which seemed that it could cause a conflict. I installed avahi-daemon and changed my local dns zone from .local to .home which mDNS uses .local so there would have been a conflict there.

My multicast streams setting on my router is turned on. I also got rid of an old port forward on my router from when I was using the Windows Tivo Desktop server program.

It is possible that the Windows Tivo Desktop program is running somewhere else on my network, could that cause a problem?

Here is my current log file. I think it is looking better then last time. 192.168.112.92 is my windows computer where the Galleon configuration gui is:


```
00:47:53,840  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
00:47:53,848  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - logs=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../logs
00:47:53,848  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.java.launcher=SUN_STANDARD
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.management.compiler=HotSpot 64-Bit Server Compiler
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.name=Linux
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.boot.class.path=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/resources.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rt.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/sunrsasign.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/jce.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/charsets.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rhino.jar:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/classes
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.runtime.version=1.6.0_0-b16
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.native_library=wrapper
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.key=OBfap9g10VgaKZ-O
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.name=root
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvm.port.min=31000
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - data=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../data
00:47:53,849  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.language=en
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - apps=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../apps
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.boot.library.path=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.version=1.6.0_0
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.timezone=SystemV/PST8PDT
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - bin=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../bin
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.arch.data.model=64
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.zoneinfo.dir=/usr/share/javazi
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.endorsed.dirs=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/endorsed
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.cpu.isalist=
00:47:53,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.jnu.encoding=UTF-8
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.encoding.pkg=sun.io
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.separator=/
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - cache=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../data
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.class.version=50.0
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - skins=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../skins
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.country=US
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.home=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.info=mixed mode
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.version=3.3.9
00:47:53,851  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.version=2.6.31-16-generic
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - path.separator=:
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - javax.accessibility.assistive_technologies=org.GNOME.Accessibility.JavaBridge
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.version=14.0-b16
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.pid=4648
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvm.port.max=31999
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.java.pid=4650
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.awt.printerjob=sun.print.PSPrinterJob
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - hme=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../hme
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle
00:47:53,852  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - http.agent=Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.home=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./..
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.java.library.path.1=../lib
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.library.path=/usr/share/galleon/lib
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor.url=http://java.sun.com/
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.jvmid=1
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.runtime.name=OpenJDK Runtime Environment
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.class.path=/etc/galleon:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jmdns-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/MHS-1.6.1-1697.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/activation-1.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/asm-1.5.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/axis.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/bananas-1.3-custom.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/browserlauncher.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/cglib-2.1_3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/commons.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/concurrent.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/derby.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/dom4j-1.6.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/forms.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/galleon.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hibernate.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-hd-0.4.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/hme-host-sample-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/htmlparser-1.6.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/informa-0.7.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jampal-1.14.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/javazoom.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jawin-1.0.19.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jax.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jd3lib-a4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdai-0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdbc2_0-stdext.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jdom-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jl1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jmdns-1.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/js-1.6R5.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jshortcut-0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/jta-1.1.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/log4j-1.2.14.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/mail-1.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/mediamanager-videoman-0.8.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/odmg.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/saxon-8.7.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/smack.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/tagsoup-1.1.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/upcoming.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/widgets.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/wrapper-3.2.3.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/wrapper.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xbean-1.0.4.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xercesImpl-2.9.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/xml-apis-2.9.0.jar:/usr/share/galleon/lib/yahoo_search-2.0.1.jar
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification
00:47:53,853  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - conf=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./../conf
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.specification.version=1.0
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.cpu.endian=little
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - sun.os.patch.level=unknown
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.cpu.timeout=10
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.io.tmpdir=/tmp
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vendor.url.bug=http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.arch=amd64
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.awt.graphicsenv=sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.ext.dirs=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/ext:/usr/java/packages/lib/ext
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - user.dir=/usr/share/galleon/bin
00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - line.separator=

00:47:53,854  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.vm.name=OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM
00:47:53,855  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - root=/usr/share/galleon/bin/./..
00:47:53,855  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - os.user.home=/root
00:47:53,855  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.disable_console_input=TRUE
00:47:53,855  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - file.encoding=UTF-8
00:47:53,855  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.specification.version=1.6
00:47:53,855  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.service=TRUE
00:47:53,855  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - wrapper.port=32000
00:47:53,862  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Galleon Version=2.5.5
00:47:53,868  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Local IP=192.168.112.10
00:47:53,868  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Host=server.local.home
00:47:53,868  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Max Memory: 119341056
00:47:53,868  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Total Memory: 12255232
00:47:53,868  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Free Memory: 7103824
00:47:53,916  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] NetworkServerManager - Creating Database Network Server
00:48:01,957  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] NetworkServerManager - Created Database Network Server
00:48:01,966  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HibernateUtil - Initializing Hibernate
00:48:02,086  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - Hibernate 3.2.4.sp1
00:48:02,094  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - loaded properties from resource hibernate.properties: {hibernate.connection.password=****, hibernate.query.substitutions=true 1, false 0, hibernate.dbcp.whenExhaustedAction=2, hibernate.bytecode.use_reflection_optimizer=true, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxActive=20, hibernate.cache.use_query_cache=true, hibernate.jdbc.use_scrollable_resultset=true, hibernate.connection.pool_size=20, hibernate.connection.username=, hibernate.dbcp.maxActive=20, hibernate.dbcp.ps.whenExhaustedAction=2, hibernate.dbcp.maxIdle=5, hibernate.connection.driver_class=org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxIdle=5, hibernate.cache.provider_class=org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider, hibernate.dbcp.maxWait=60000, hibernate.dbcp.ps.maxWait=60000, hibernate.dialect=org.hibernate.dialect.DerbyDialect, hibernate.connection.url=jdbc:derby:galleon;user=galleon;password=galleon, hibernate.query.factory_class=org.hibernate.hql.classic.ClassicQueryTranslatorFactory}
00:48:02,098  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - using bytecode reflection optimizer
00:48:02,098  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - Bytecode provider name : cglib
00:48:02,106  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Environment - using JDK 1.4 java.sql.Timestamp handling
00:48:02,269  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Version.hbm.xml
00:48:02,269  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Version.hbm.xml
00:48:02,804  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Version -> VERSION
00:48:02,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Audio.hbm.xml
00:48:02,850  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Audio.hbm.xml
00:48:03,000  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Audio -> AUDIO
00:48:03,025  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Image.hbm.xml
00:48:03,025  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Image.hbm.xml
00:48:03,116  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Image -> IMAGE
00:48:03,130  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbums.hbm.xml
00:48:03,130  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbums.hbm.xml
00:48:03,235  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ImageAlbums -> IMAGEALBUMS
00:48:03,243  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbumsPictures.hbm.xml
00:48:03,243  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ImageAlbumsPictures.hbm.xml
00:48:03,333  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ImageAlbumsPictures -> IMAGEALBUMS_PICTURES
00:48:03,341  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Video.hbm.xml
00:48:03,342  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Video.hbm.xml
00:48:03,499  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Video -> VIDEO
00:48:03,557  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Thumbnail.hbm.xml
00:48:03,557  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Thumbnail.hbm.xml
00:48:03,656  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Thumbnail -> THUMBNAIL
00:48:03,661  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PersistentValue.hbm.xml
00:48:03,661  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PersistentValue.hbm.xml
00:48:03,754  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.PersistentValue -> PERSISTENTVALUE
00:48:03,760  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Podcast.hbm.xml
00:48:03,760  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Podcast.hbm.xml
00:48:03,898  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Podcast -> PODCAST
00:48:03,917  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Podcast.tracks -> PODCAST_TRACKS
00:48:03,930  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Movie.hbm.xml
00:48:03,930  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Movie.hbm.xml
00:48:04,070  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Movie -> MOVIE
00:48:04,083  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Theater.hbm.xml
00:48:04,083  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Theater.hbm.xml
00:48:04,210  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Theater -> THEATER
00:48:04,213  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Theater.showtimes -> THEATER_SHOWTIMES
00:48:04,217  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Application.hbm.xml
00:48:04,217  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Application.hbm.xml
00:48:04,343  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Application -> APPLICATION
00:48:04,350  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Videocast.hbm.xml
00:48:04,350  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Videocast.hbm.xml
00:48:04,497  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Videocast -> VIDEOCAST
00:48:04,503  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping collection: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Videocast.tracks -> VIDEOCAST_TRACKS
00:48:04,506  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Playlists.hbm.xml
00:48:04,506  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/Playlists.hbm.xml
00:48:04,613  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Playlists -> PLAYLISTS
00:48:04,619  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PlaylistsTracks.hbm.xml
00:48:04,619  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/PlaylistsTracks.hbm.xml
00:48:04,714  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.PlaylistsTracks -> PLAYLISTS_TRACKS
00:48:04,718  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ShoutcastStation.hbm.xml
00:48:04,718  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Configuration - Reading mappings from resource: org/lnicholls/galleon/database/ShoutcastStation.hbm.xml
00:48:04,820  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HbmBinder - Mapping class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.ShoutcastStation -> SHOUTCAST_STATION
00:48:06,088  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - Using Hibernate built-in connection pool (not for production use!)
00:48:06,088  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - Hibernate connection pool size: 20
00:48:06,089  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - autocommit mode: false
00:48:06,089  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - using driver: org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver at URL: jdbc:derby:galleon;user=galleon;password=galleon
00:48:06,090  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] DriverManagerConnectionProvider - connection properties: {user=, password=****}
00:48:06,119  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - RDBMS: Apache Derby, version: 10.2.2.0 - (485682)
00:48:06,119  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JDBC driver: Apache Derby Embedded JDBC Driver, version: 10.2.2.0 - (485682)
00:48:06,192  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Dialect - Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.DerbyDialect
00:48:06,226  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] TransactionFactoryFactory - Using default transaction strategy (direct JDBC transactions)
00:48:06,235  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] TransactionManagerLookupFactory - No TransactionManagerLookup configured (in JTA environment, use of read-write or transactional second-level cache is not recommended)
00:48:06,235  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Automatic flush during beforeCompletion(): disabled
00:48:06,235  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Automatic session close at end of transaction: disabled
00:48:06,239  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Scrollable result sets: enabled
00:48:06,239  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JDBC3 getGeneratedKeys(): disabled
00:48:06,239  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Connection release mode: auto
00:48:06,242  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Default batch fetch size: 1
00:48:06,242  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Generate SQL with comments: disabled
00:48:06,242  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Order SQL updates by primary key: disabled
00:48:06,243  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Order SQL inserts for batching: disabled
00:48:06,243  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query translator: org.hibernate.hql.classic.ClassicQueryTranslatorFactory
00:48:06,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query language substitutions: {false=0, true=1}
00:48:06,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - JPA-QL strict compliance: disabled
00:48:06,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Second-level cache: enabled
00:48:06,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query cache: enabled
00:48:06,253  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Cache provider: org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider
00:48:06,262  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Optimize cache for minimal puts: disabled
00:48:06,262  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Structured second-level cache entries: disabled
00:48:06,262  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Query cache factory: org.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCacheFactory
00:48:06,291  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Statistics: disabled
00:48:06,291  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Deleted entity synthetic identifier rollback: disabled
00:48:06,292  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Default entity-mode: pojo
00:48:06,292  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SettingsFactory - Named query checking : enabled
00:48:06,446  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SessionFactoryImpl - building session factory
00:48:08,624  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] SessionFactoryObjectFactory - Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
00:48:08,627  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] UpdateTimestampsCache - starting update timestamps cache at region: org.hibernate.cache.UpdateTimestampsCache
00:48:08,634  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] StandardQueryCache - starting query cache at region: org.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCache
00:48:08,680  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HibernateUtil - Initialized Hibernate
00:48:10,139  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using port 7288
00:48:10,624 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] TiVoListener - Interface: /192.168.112.10
00:48:10,666  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
00:48:10,666  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
00:48:10,666  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
00:48:10,666  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - added factory
00:48:10,667  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - MDNS: http://192.168.112.10:7288/Galleon/
00:48:15,715 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - tivos=1
00:48:15,716 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - getRecordings: 1
00:48:15,716 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - mServerConfiguration.getMediaAccessKey()=32
00:48:15,791 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - findAvailablePort: 1099
00:48:15,791 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Trying port 1099
00:48:15,792  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using RMI port 1099
00:48:16,013 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - findAvailablePort: 8081
00:48:16,013 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Tools - Trying port 8081
00:48:16,013  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Using PC publishing port 8081
00:48:16,054 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] VideoServer - Canceling all GoBack published locations
00:48:16,054 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] VideoServer - Publish via bonjour: /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&amp;Container=GalleonRecordings
00:48:16,158 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=20&AnchorOffset=0
00:48:16,410 DEBUG [DownloadThread] DownloadThread - Picked: [email protected]
00:48:20,330  INFO [DownloadThread] ToGo - Downloading: Community - Interpretive Dance (Recorded Thu Jan 21 2010 08 00PM KNSD).TiVo
00:48:21,084 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] VideoServer - Publish via bonjour: /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&amp;Container=GalleonExtra/Videos
00:48:21,500 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - lastChangedDate=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
00:48:21,500 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getLastChangedDate()=Thu Jan 21 22:59:48 PST 2010
00:48:21,500 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - total=62
00:48:21,500 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getNumShows()=2
00:48:21,501 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 1 of 62
00:48:21,503 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 2 of 62
00:48:21,504 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 3 of 62
00:48:21,506 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 4 of 62
00:48:21,507 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 5 of 62
00:48:21,508 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 6 of 62
00:48:21,509 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 7 of 62
00:48:21,509 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 8 of 62
00:48:21,510 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 9 of 62
00:48:21,511 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 10 of 62
00:48:21,512 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 11 of 62
00:48:21,513 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 12 of 62
00:48:21,514 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 13 of 62
00:48:21,515 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 14 of 62
00:48:21,517 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 15 of 62
00:48:21,518 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 16 of 62
00:48:21,520 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 17 of 62
00:48:21,521 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 18 of 62
00:48:21,523 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 19 of 62
00:48:21,524 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 20 of 62
00:48:21,625 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=20&AnchorOffset=20
00:48:23,684 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Server schedule long term: [email protected] for 720
00:48:23,684 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - Server schedule data: [email protected] for 1440
00:48:23,685 DEBUG [Timer-3] ReloadTask - ReloadTask run:
00:48:23,705 DEBUG [Thread-18] Users - updateApplications: 
00:48:24,515 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - lastChangedDate=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
00:48:24,515 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getLastChangedDate()=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
00:48:24,516 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - total=62
00:48:24,516 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getNumShows()=20
00:48:24,516 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 21 of 62
00:48:24,517 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 22 of 62
00:48:24,519 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 23 of 62
00:48:24,520 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 24 of 62
00:48:24,521 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 25 of 62
00:48:24,523 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 26 of 62
00:48:24,524 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 27 of 62
00:48:24,525 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 28 of 62
00:48:24,527 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 29 of 62
00:48:24,528 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 30 of 62
00:48:24,529 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 31 of 62
00:48:24,531 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 32 of 62
00:48:24,532 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 33 of 62
00:48:24,533 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 34 of 62
00:48:24,534 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 35 of 62
00:48:24,535 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 36 of 62
00:48:24,537 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 37 of 62
00:48:24,538 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 38 of 62
00:48:24,539 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 39 of 62
00:48:24,540 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 40 of 62
00:48:24,642 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=20&AnchorOffset=40
00:48:27,981 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - lastChangedDate=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
00:48:27,981 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getLastChangedDate()=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
00:48:27,981 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - total=62
00:48:27,981 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getNumShows()=20
00:48:27,981 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 41 of 62
00:48:27,982 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 42 of 62
00:48:27,982 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 43 of 62
00:48:27,983 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 44 of 62
00:48:27,983 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 45 of 62
00:48:27,984 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 46 of 62
00:48:27,985 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 47 of 62
00:48:27,985 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 48 of 62
00:48:27,986 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 49 of 62
00:48:27,986 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 50 of 62
00:48:27,987 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 51 of 62
00:48:27,988 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 52 of 62
00:48:27,988 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 53 of 62
00:48:27,989 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 54 of 62
00:48:27,990 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 55 of 62
00:48:27,990 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 56 of 62
00:48:27,991 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 57 of 62
00:48:27,992 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 58 of 62
00:48:27,992 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 59 of 62
00:48:27,993 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 60 of 62
00:48:28,094 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=20&AnchorOffset=60
00:48:29,254 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - lastChangedDate=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
00:48:29,254 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getLastChangedDate()=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
00:48:29,254 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - total=62
00:48:29,254 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGo - tivo.getNumShows()=20
00:48:29,254 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 61 of 62
00:48:29,255 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - 62 of 62
00:48:53,684 DEBUG [Timer-1] ReloadTask - ReloadTask run:
00:48:53,686 DEBUG [Thread-19] Movies - Movies
00:49:26,764 DEBUG [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - downloaded.size()=62
00:50:21,103 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - addService: DVR
00:50:21,106 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (DVR)
00:50:21,107 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (DVR._http._tcp.local.)
00:59:56,919 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
00:59:57,242 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
00:59:58,922 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:00,023 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:00,346 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:15,839 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:16,017 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:22,712 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:23,950 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:24,112 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:27,206 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Server - save()
01:00:27,210 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mApp[email protected]591ce4fe[mShared=true,mName=ToGo,mShowStats=true,mSort=dateLatest,mModified=false],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/togo.jar,mTitle=ToGo,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGo,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=04/03/05,mDescription=The ToGo app allows a user to control the ToGo feature directly from the TiVo recorder instead of using the TiVo desktop software on the PC.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoOptionsPanel,mTags=Video,mIsHME=false],mId=1,mTitle=<null>]
01:00:27,256 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mAppCo[email protected]dbe996d[mShared=false,mName=Music,mModified=true,mPaths=[music test=/multimedia/music/]],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/music.jar,mTitle=Music,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.Music,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=03/03/05,mDescription=The music app allows a user to browse MP3 files using the file system folders.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=36,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.MusicConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.MusicOptionsPanel,mTags=Music,mIsHME=false],mId=2,mTitle=<null>]
01:00:27,269 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mAppConf[email protected]44b1406b[mShared=false,mId=<null>,mName=Movies,mCity=Carlsbad,mState=CA,mZip=92010,mModified=false],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/movies.jar,mTitle=Movies,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.Movies,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=07/09/05,mDescription=The Movies app allows you view local movie theater listings.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=28,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.MoviesConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.MoviesOptionsPanel,mTags=Music,mIsHME=false],mId=3,mTitle=<null>]
01:00:27,286 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - TiVo: Name=DVR
Server=DVR-A0B9.local.
Address=192.168.112.95
Port=80
Platform=tcd/Series3
SoftwareVersion=11.0d-01-2-652
Path=/index.html
LastChangedDate=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
NumShows=2
Capacity=40

01:00:27,308 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - MusicPlayerConfiguration: [email protected][mSkin=C:\usr\share\galleon\media\winamp\metrix_metal-dream.wsz,mUseFile=true,mUseAmazon=true,mShowImages=true,mScreensaver=true,mPlayer=classic,mRandomPlayFolders=true,mModified=true]
01:00:27,321 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - DataConfiguration: [email protected][mUsername=<null>,mPassword=<null>,mModified=true]
01:00:27,327 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - GoBackConfiguration: [email protected][mEnabled=true,mPublishTiVoRecordings=true,mGroupByShow=true,mConvertVideo=false,mAutoSubdirectories=false,mConversionTool=<null>,mPaths=[Videos=/multimedia/movies],mModified=true]
01:00:27,344 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - ScreenSaverConfiguration: [email protected]
01:00:27,345 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - DownloadConfiguration: [email protected][mCPU=1,mBandwidth=1,mModified=true]
01:00:31,104 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:32,300 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:32,436 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:33,604 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:38,443 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:00:38,607 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(2)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:12,561 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:12,707 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:16,134 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Server - save()
01:02:16,138 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mApp[email protected]591ce4fe[mShared=true,mName=ToGo,mShowStats=true,mSort=dateLatest,mModified=false],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/togo.jar,mTitle=ToGo,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGo,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=04/03/05,mDescription=The ToGo app allows a user to control the ToGo feature directly from the TiVo recorder instead of using the TiVo desktop software on the PC.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoOptionsPanel,mTags=Video,mIsHME=false],mId=1,mTitle=<null>]
01:02:16,155 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mAppCo[email protected]dbe996d[mShared=false,mName=Music,mModified=true,mPaths=[music test=/multimedia/music/]],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/music.jar,mTitle=Music,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.Music,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=03/03/05,mDescription=The music app allows a user to browse MP3 files using the file system folders.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=36,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.MusicConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.MusicOptionsPanel,mTags=Music,mIsHME=false],mId=2,mTitle=<null>]
01:02:16,175 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mAppConf[email protected]44b1406b[mShared=false,mId=<null>,mName=Movies,mCity=Carlsbad,mState=CA,mZip=92010,mModified=false],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/movies.jar,mTitle=Movies,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.Movies,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=07/09/05,mDescription=The Movies app allows you view local movie theater listings.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=28,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.MoviesConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.MoviesOptionsPanel,mTags=Music,mIsHME=false],mId=3,mTitle=<null>]
01:02:16,180 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - TiVo: Name=DVR
Server=DVR-A0B9.local.
Address=192.168.112.95
Port=80
Platform=tcd/Series3
SoftwareVersion=11.0d-01-2-652
Path=/index.html
LastChangedDate=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
NumShows=2
Capacity=40

01:02:16,183 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - Rule: Criteria=title
Comparison=equals
Value=community
TiVo=
Download=true

01:02:16,191 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - MusicPlayerConfiguration: [email protected][mSkin=C:\usr\share\galleon\media\winamp\metrix_metal-dream.wsz,mUseFile=true,mUseAmazon=true,mShowImages=true,mScreensaver=true,mPlayer=classic,mRandomPlayFolders=true,mModified=true]
01:02:16,194 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - DataConfiguration: [email protected][mUsername=<null>,mPassword=<null>,mModified=true]
01:02:16,196 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - GoBackConfiguration: [email protected][mEnabled=true,mPublishTiVoRecordings=true,mGroupByShow=true,mConvertVideo=false,mAutoSubdirectories=false,mConversionTool=<null>,mPaths=[Videos=/multimedia/movies],mModified=true]
01:02:16,201 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - ScreenSaverConfiguration: [email protected]
01:02:16,201 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - DownloadConfiguration: [email protected][mCPU=1,mBandwidth=1,mModified=true]
01:02:16,303 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:16,440 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:20,881 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:22,223 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:22,359 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:45,622 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:45,796 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:48,247 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:49,604 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:02:49,785 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:03:02,644 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:03:02,751 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(6)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:04:36,756 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Server - save()
01:04:36,759 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mApp[email protected]591ce4fe[mShared=true,mName=ToGo,mShowStats=true,mSort=dateLatest,mModified=false],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/togo.jar,mTitle=ToGo,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGo,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=04/03/05,mDescription=The ToGo app allows a user to control the ToGo feature directly from the TiVo recorder instead of using the TiVo desktop software on the PC.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoOptionsPanel,mTags=Video,mIsHME=false],mId=1,mTitle=<null>]
01:04:36,762 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mAppCo[email protected]dbe996d[mShared=false,mName=Music,mModified=true,mPaths=[music test=/multimedia/music/]],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/music.jar,mTitle=Music,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.Music,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=03/03/05,mDescription=The music app allows a user to browse MP3 files using the file system folders.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=36,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.MusicConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.music.MusicOptionsPanel,mTags=Music,mIsHME=false],mId=2,mTitle=<null>]
01:04:36,766 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - App: [email protected][mAppConf[email protected]44b1406b[mShared=false,mId=<null>,mName=Movies,mCity=Carlsbad,mState=CA,mZip=92010,mModified=false],[email protected][mJar=/var/lib/galleon/apps/movies.jar,mTitle=Movies,mClassName=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.Movies,mArguments=,mVersion=1.0,mReleaseDate=07/09/05,mDescription=The Movies app allows you view local movie theater listings.,mDocumentation=http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=28,mAuthorName=Leon Nicholls,[email protected],mAuthorHomepage=http://galleon.sourceforge.net,mConfiguration=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.MoviesConfiguration,mConfigurationPanel=org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.movies.MoviesOptionsPanel,mTags=Music,mIsHME=false],mId=3,mTitle=<null>]
01:04:36,770 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - TiVo: Name=DVR
Server=DVR-A0B9.local.
Address=192.168.112.95
Port=80
Platform=tcd/Series3
SoftwareVersion=11.0d-01-2-652
Path=/index.html
LastChangedDate=Fri Jan 22 00:06:11 PST 2010
NumShows=2
Capacity=40

01:04:36,776 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - MusicPlayerConfiguration: [email protected][mSkin=C:\usr\share\galleon\media\winamp\metrix_metal-dream.wsz,mUseFile=true,mUseAmazon=true,mShowImages=true,mScreensaver=true,mPlayer=classic,mRandomPlayFolders=true,mModified=true]
01:04:36,780 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - DataConfiguration: [email protected][mUsername=<null>,mPassword=<null>,mModified=true]
01:04:36,782 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - GoBackConfiguration: [email protected][mEnabled=true,mPublishTiVoRecordings=true,mGroupByShow=true,mConvertVideo=false,mAutoSubdirectories=false,mConversionTool=<null>,mPaths=[Videos=/multimedia/movies],mModified=true]
01:04:36,786 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - ScreenSaverConfiguration: [email protected]
01:04:36,786 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] Configurator - DownloadConfiguration: [email protected][mCPU=1,mBandwidth=1,mModified=true]
01:04:36,885 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:04:36,993 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:04:37,959 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:04:39,038 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
01:04:39,145 DEBUG [RMI TCP Connection(9)-192.168.112.92] FileSystemContainer - getItems:
```
Also I tried to "save" a show through ToGo and it errored out after a few minutes. Not too sure if thats shown in the log above or not.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Definitely looking better. I can see your TiVo "registering" with Galleon:


```
00:50:21,103 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - addService: DVR
00:50:21,106 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (DVR)
00:50:21,107 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (DVR._http._tcp.local.)
```
So I'm not sure why the Galleon apps aren't showing up.

TiVo Desktop shouldn't interfere. I've got it running on my PC (with Galleon on the Linux server) without issue.

 running out of ideas ...


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Would all the apps currently under "Music, Pictures, and Showcase" be preventing the Tivo from showing additional apps? Alot of them show up there.

I am wondering if this is a problem because of my galleon server also being my DNS server as well. 

I'm moving tomorrow so I won't be on for a couple of days, but I will keep on playing with some things until I figure this out.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gyzer said:


> Would all the apps currently under "Music, Pictures, and Showcase" be preventing the Tivo from showing additional apps? Alot of them show up there!


Nope, shouldn't. Those are all the TiVo-hosted apps (like the Yahoo ones, Build Your Own Taurus, etc. etc.). Your should should up at the bottom of that list and have a little PC icon next to them on the right.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Windracer, I hope life has been good to you over the past 2 weeks or so. It also seems that taking some time off on tackling my galleon problem has paid off.

I installed galleon on my laptop and hooked it up to my wireless bridge, which is where the Tivo lies and fired it up, and guess what, it works!!!

My setup is this

Tivo -> Wireless Bridge -> Wireless Router -> Galleon server

The culprit this entire time has been my god forsaken d-link dir-825 router. I did some research on it, and it seems that d-link killed multicast support (for on the LAN, multicast over the internet with it still works just fine) over two firmware versions ago, and I currently have the newest firmware.

Over the weekend I'm going to set my router back to its factory defaults to see if that will get it to work. If it does then I'm going to have to just live with that, or I'm going to have to figure out some work around to get this up and running.

I really appreciate all your help on this!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gyzer said:


> The culprit this entire time has been my god forsaken d-link dir-825 router. I really appreciate all your help on this!


Ah, so we were getting on the right track when I suggested multicast, cool. Glad to help, and glad you figured it out!


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

I was doing some additional research, and I found some information on pyTivo. I'm really only looking to stream music and video to my Tivo from my server. I know I've spent alot of time setting up Galleon, but if pyTivo will give me what I want, without having to mess with my network setup that might be the right thing for me. 

Windracer, have you ever used pyTivo? If you have what do you think about it compared to Galleon?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep, I run Galleon, pyTivo, and streambaby side-by-side. Different solutions for different "problems." 

I use Galleon for apps like the Weather and also for music playback since it has the iTunes app that will 'read' my iTunes library and automatically extract out my playlists.

I use pyTivo for sending video back to my TiVos, primarily via its push feature.

I use streambaby for those times when we want to watch something _now_ or want to jump into the middle of a recording for some reason without having to wait for pyTivo to transfer all the way to that point.

I played with pyTivo's music playback a long time ago, when wmcbrine first introduced it, but ended up sticking with Galleon. I highly recommend pyTivo though, and it's worth giving it a shot.


----------



## gyzer (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I just messed around with pyTivo for about 2 hours and I have it working. It was super easy without having to mess with java and mDNS. I only tested its video transferring though. I will start to mess with music next.

How do you have pyTivo starting on your server? Are you using an init.d script, or are you just running it manually?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's the init script I use. I believe I based it off the one on that used to be on the wiki.


----------

